
The Most Imaginary Number Is Real - furcyd
https://divisbyzero.com/2019/03/13/the-most-imaginary-number-is-real/
======
amai
There are no imaginary numbers, there are only 2x2 matrices:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complex_number#Matrix_represen...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complex_number#Matrix_representation_of_complex_numbers)

------
paulddraper
Not only is it i^i "real", it's real many times over, as it has an infinite
number of real values.

(Similar to how 1^0.5 has two values.)

------
hungryroark
This is actually nice. Made me smile early in the morning. :)

